# Fuente de alimentacion para pc



## danielito67 (May 16, 2006)

Hola amigos, les escribo de argentina para que me saquen ciertas dudas sobre los valores que da una fuente de alimentacion para pc.

ayer instale en mi pc una fuente de poder topower de 420 watts, algo mejor que mi vieja generica de 450 watts.

Por lo menos aqui la consideran buena fuente, me habian dicho que mi vieja fuente generica no entregaba reales 450 watts y que esta nueva topower si y ademas tiene mas amperes la linea de 12v (25a contra 18a de la vieja fuente)

yo tengo instalado el everest en mi pc y me esta dando estos valores en forma continua, cuando la pc esta en descanso.

Campo Valor
+3.3 V 3.14 V
+5 V 4.95 V
+12 V 12.52 V

estan bien estos valores?? antes con mi fuente generica la linea de 12v me marcaba 12.34, es correcto que debe marcar arriba de 12? o deberia marcar abajo de 12 ?

Pero hay algo que no entiendo

cuando entro en la bios o setup, los valores que me monitorea son diferentes que dentro del sistema operativo con el everest.

En la bios me marca estos valores que supongo que son mejores (lo son?):

12V entre 11,79 y 11.85
3.3v entre 3.19 y 3.31

y en el so como dije arriba los valores en el everest me muestran:

12V entre 12,46 y 12,52
3.3v entre 3.09 y 3.14

Puede ser que el everest marque mal o es normal que en la bios marque un valor y luego en el xp otro?

y tampoco entiendo que son buenos valores, la linea de 12v debe estar debajo de 12v o arriba?  y la linea de 3.3v debe estar baja tipo 3,09 o alta tipo 3.31?

Entiendo otras cosas de computacion pero la parte electrica no es mi fuerte, alguien por favor que me aclare todas mis dudas !!!

La fuente es nueva, tiene solo 5 dias de instalada y aqui en argentina la marca topower todos la recomiendan como muy buena, por lo menos mejor que las genericas.

Saludos


----------



## MaMu (May 16, 2006)

Hola, los valores leidos no estan mal. Lo que debes tomar en cuenta es que el monitoreo desde el BIOS se realiza a otro nivel que desde el Everest. Cualquier software de medicion de datos, que no sea el complemento de una interfase de conversion analogica/digital a una velocidad sumamente rapida, esta manipulando datos, es decir la información recogida es procesada y muchas veces alterada, como es el caso de las ridiculas mediciones de temperatura.
Con respecto a las fuentes ATX aca en Argentina, despues de haber reparado unas cuantas, te toda marca, genero y religion, te puedo decir que son casi todas similares, salvo las de marcas reconocidad como las HP, etc. etc.

Saludos.


----------

